
Your Coding Philosophies are Irrelevant - prajjwal
http://prog21.dadgum.com/142.html
======
kalimatas
James Hague's posts are quite inspiring for me. Just like this one and his
"Write Code Like You Just Learned How to Program". After reading the latter I
understood why I have so many problems while developing - I'm just trying to
do everything perfect and right. Do do that! Just make your program work,
because the actual goal of creating it.

------
viraptor
Well, that's all really cool, until you have to start maintaining that kind of
application. Suddenly you can discover that just fixing one simple bug in your
popular and successful app takes almost a complete rewrite. It's all about the
up front / ongoing cost balance...

------
ankurdhama
This post seems to be like from a "manager" :)

Code is written for "Humans" to read. Every projects needs to be evolved and
in today's world that evolution should be very frequent otherwise you will be
out of business soon. Having that kind of "ball of mud" code may doesn't make
any difference to the first version of your product, but boy oh boy, as it
will evolve in size and complexity, be ready for the frustration of your life.
The only coding philosophy that matters is simplicity (in code/design), all
other sub-philosophy should be to achieve this single philosophy.

------
powatom
Apps don't GET finished without some kind of development approach /
philosophy. 'I don't give a shit about maintainability' is a philosophy. It's
just a really, really, bad one.

~~~
ajuc
I think this article is written in a context of programmer doing side project,
working alone.

In such projects it's often the case, that programmer is more concerned with
architecture, code style and cool techniques, than the end result - usability
and features of the application. And when code invevitably becomes more messy,
despite refactoring, programmer lose interest and leave the project unfinished
forever.

At least that's how many of my projects ended.

In such context "make it work first" is a great advice.

